# Highs & Lows: Denver Nuggets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Additions:* SF Renaldo Balkman, PF Juwan Howard, SF Ruben Patterson, SG Dahntay Jones, PF Chris Andersen, PG Smush Parker.
> 
> *Losses:* C Marcus Camby, PF Eduardo Najera, SG/SF Yakhouba Diawara.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2008/10/denver-nuggets-nba-season-preview/#more-3617


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah right...Denver is a 6 seed at best, and 8th seed at worst.

They're going to be better than people give them credit for...as long as they're healthy.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

I hope you're right


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Usually am. 

I think you'll see a different team this year...if they're in contention, expect them to make a trade to bring in a big piece of the puzzle. If they aren't, look for them to ship AI for future help and some lower priced stop gaps for this year.

This season depends solely on the first half of the season. Will they be buyers or sellers at the All-Star break? The first half will determine that.

If they are sellers, and they can find buyers, I would not be shocked if Nene would be traded. If he is durable enough, and steps up to fulfill his potential, he will be better than Camby was in this offense. If he plays like he has in the past, he'll be gone or forgotten by years' end.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I see us slotted in the 7th-10th seed, it all depends on how the Clippers and Suns perform this season, because they're our prime competitors for the lower playoff spots.


----------

